# Post Office Bid



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey guys i am bidding on a post office in illinois, not real big in front about 15 parking spots but the back is a bit larger its a main branch with a couple of long sidewalks...any ideas im thinking about 475 per push up to 10" and double after that...what do u think


----------



## AAJay (May 20, 2006)

We have one in new jersey about the same size. It pays twice that. Hope this helps :waving:


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

I do a small country Post Office, about 20 spaces plus loading dock and 75' of walkway. I use a 0 to 1" to cover the small events, plow or sand/salt or both, and 1-3" per push after that. Our Postal system is screwed up and cheap.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

475 for a 15 space lot?

Good god. No wonder this countries going broke.


----------



## AlaskaShooTer (Aug 2, 2006)

*Price*

I think the price of stamps is going up again...  Every plow job should be based on the area and difficulty of the plow. The more you handle the white stuff at a job the more you can charge. This must be a real Bi*ch for $475.00 a push.

George


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Maybe they are plowing it with a big wheel.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Sweet plow rig,I'm thinking a 9'2'' Boss V or a nice Blizzard?payup


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

If you get 475 per push out of that, call me. I want to come sub from you.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

the post office doesnt need plowing nothing halts the mail so a little snow wont slow them down


----------

